# Buyer beware with Brodie



## blloyd (Jun 15, 2013)

Just wanted to throw out there that you should be cautious with a new Brodie bike that the tires may not be very reliable.
I got a Ronin exactly a year ago and have had four spokes break. I'm not a big guy by any means. I ride it to work regularly, but not hard. The shops say that they were lower gauge and not high quality.
It's cost me a lot of time and hassle and money. I just got a whole new wheel because the old one was ravaged by running unbalanced too many times. 
Brodie apparently just buys whatever crappy parts they can get in bulk, so look out!


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like you rode an out-of-true wheel "too many times" and then it broke. How is that the fault of Brodie Bikes?



> Brodie apparently just buys whatever crappy parts they can get in bulk, so look out!


Them and everyone else who do R&D in North America or EU and gets their bikes built in Taiwan and China. My main problem with Brodie bikes is that their 2013 lineup is made up of butt-ugly bikes with the exception of a couple of models.


----------



## blloyd (Jun 15, 2013)

demonrider said:


> Sounds like you rode an out-of-true wheel "too many times" and then it broke. How is that the fault of Brodie Bikes?
> 
> If you mean the four times the spokes spontaneously broke, then sure, I guess. When you have a brand new bike you don't think it's necessary to inspect the spokes every morning, so it might take a day to notice.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

In that case you need to talk to whoever sold you the bike. They should provide free warranty service at least for the first year of use. I still think this is a maintenance issue rather than something inherently wrong with the company.


----------



## blloyd (Jun 15, 2013)

demonrider said:


> In that case you need to talk to whoever sold you the bike. They should provide free warranty service at least for the first year of use. I still think this is a maintenance issue rather than something inherently wrong with the company.


Yeah, I've been in touch with them. Nothing they can do can get me back this year of hassle.
I don't see how I was to better maintain the spokes.
You understand that I said they were unbalanced meaning that the spoke would break for no reason then the wheel would end up being stressed till I noticed the broken spoke within a ride or two?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

blloyd said:


> Yeah, I've been in touch with them. Nothing they can do can get me back this year of hassle.
> I don't see how I was to better maintain the spokes.
> You understand that I said they were unbalanced meaning that the spoke would break for no reason then the wheel would end up being stressed *till I noticed the broken spoke within a ride or two?*


Not saying anything is your fault or not, but you're saying you didn't notice broken spokes _right when it happened? _ it took your a "ride or two" to notice they were broken?


----------



## blloyd (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, being on the back I didn't see it, and it was remarkably unnoticeable in the way it rode. It got to the point where I was paranoid every time I went over a slightly bumpy road that another spoke had gone. Obviously it's pretty clear if you see it spin, so I would check that periodically too.



cxwrench said:


> Not saying anything is your fault or not, but you're saying you didn't notice broken spokes _right when it happened? _ it took your a "ride or two" to notice they were broken?


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Crap happens. Stop being such a whining nancy and take it back to the shop you bought it from and let them try to make it right.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

In my experience, spokes break on a new bike because the rider weighs a lot and/or doesn't know how to get his ass off of the saddle when hitting rough pavement. I haven't seen any decent bikes that had substandard spokes...


----------

